# Sticky  First Name - what's your real name?



## krypt

i hope i post i right spot wanna make a thread of who's who get to know each other by first names........dont have to if you dont want to......ill start 

my names Mike


----------



## dougspaulding

John, at your service.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you haven't figured it out by now,

I'm Jeff


----------



## heresjohnny

I'm John, uh, um, maybe that was obvious


----------



## krypt

heresjohnny said:


> I'm John, uh, um, maybe that was obvious


not realy john why not join in on chats? if so sorry i missed ya in there


----------



## claymud

I'm Clay... bet you didn't see that one commin


----------



## krypt

claymud said:


> I'm Clay... bet you didn't see that one commin


to tell ya truth i didnt lol....i was thinking claymud stood for like mudmonster or somthing


----------



## Zombie-F

Dave here.


----------



## lewlew

Mark's the name, don't wear it out. Nice to know everyone's alter ego.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Tom Here


----------



## claymud

Acculy lewlew my alter-egos a guy named spam boy... then theres Horacio Q Zanzabar... Seamore... you know I could do this all day.


----------



## Hella

Kyra

pronounced k eye ra

it's like Micky Mouse roll call..lol and I will probably not remember everyone's real names.


----------



## Lotus

People call me Joe/Joey/Joseph/JO/ Joey Joe Joe Junior Chabadoo/Jose/Joey Lajoe


----------



## Bone Dancer

also known as Bill or William ( thats if I'm in trouble ) but not Billy, god help you if you say Billy. 

this was a good idea there Mike


----------



## DeathTouch

They call me Mark. The voices that is.

This almost reminds of the old Mickey Mouse club. I wanted to be bobby, you know. Or is that cubie.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow 37 and you remember MM club. I had the hat with ears and knew the song too.


----------



## DeathTouch

Was I right about cubie or did i screw up his name?


----------



## dougspaulding

DeathTouch said:


> Was I right about cubie or did i screw up his name?


That's Cubby! I used to watch that every afternoon after I got home from school. Mid-seventies, I should think.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I think I was about 5 or 6 at the time and it was in b/w. Also Romper Room and later Soupy Sales.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Take a wild guess what my first name is...


----------



## krypt

rick ...........or halloween?


----------



## trishaanne

Pattie is my real name.


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'm Alicia.


----------



## Otaku

Gary here.


----------



## trishaanne

I guess I'm showing my age to then because I remember the Mickey Mouse Club, Wonderama on Sunday mornings, and the Paul Winchell show with Jerry Mahoney and Knucklehead Smith!!!


----------



## mrklaw

I'm John


----------



## Dr Morbius

Bob,or Robert, but I prefer to be called "Gorak, master of all I survey"


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Marylin here.


----------



## Blackwidow

I'm Robin.


----------



## Michigal

Bone Dancer said:


> I think I was about 5 or 6 at the time and it was in b/w. Also Romper Room and later Soupy Sales.


Don't get me started on old tv shows from Detroit! Lunch with Soupy...ahhhh! Romper Room! Yeah!

I know The Ghoul was a little later, but how many of you remember him? Or Sir Graves Ghastly?

Sue here, by the way.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Michigal said:


> I know The Ghoul was a little later, but how many of you remember him? Or Sir Graves Ghastly?
> 
> Sue here, by the way.


You know it Sue! That was my Sat. afternoon  If it would come in.

Did you grow up in MI?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I remember someone that hosted movies late at night. One of his tag lines was"scraching glass and turning blue". I think there was a puppet also.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm Barbara.


----------



## krypt

does any one feel strange getting called there real name ?....im learning names but feel lil strange calling them by first name ...i wish every one call me mike instead of kr kryt or kryptonoff ...i call people by name and then by handle its just sorta weird anyone dont wanna be called by first name? b/c since people posted name i wanna call by first name just feel lil bit weird i dunno if people wanna be called that or not sorta little bit weird.........i dunno...........i think i said weird too many times in that post lol


----------



## HibLaGrande

well I f my dad would have had his way I would be known as 
Pierre PontDuddly The Third.<---that would have just been my first name!!!. I am stilll known as Punky to most of my southern realtives
but my birth name and the name that I go by is just John (as in toilet).


----------



## dougspaulding

kryptonoff said:


> ...i wish every one call me mike instead of kr kryt or kryptonoff ...its just sorta weird anyone dont wanna be called by first name?


What up Mike! I would be pleased to have you call me John, which is not to suggest that I am bothered by being called Doug Spaulding. In short - I'm easy!


----------



## dougspaulding

HibLaGrande said:


> ...but my birth name and the name that I go by is just John (as in toilet).


_Never_ associate the word "toilet" with the fine, respectable name that is "John"!

John


----------



## TipoDeemin

You can call me Alicia if you'd like. Or Al. Or Tipo. Whatever.


----------



## Vlad

I'm Vlad


----------



## screamer

My name is Ronda


----------



## Papa Bones

My name's Ben. Feel free to call me by it if you want to.


----------



## wolfen manor

My name is Rod...call me whatever you want..I'll still answer.


----------



## strange1

My name is Bill, but I'll answer to about anything.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

strange1 said:


> My name is Bill, but I'll answer to about anything.


Hi Bob!


----------



## Sinister

Man...if only I had seen this freakin' thread the other night before chat, I would have known that screamer was a chick named Ronda instead of asking the obvious.  

The name is SINISTER! Actually, the real name is Ken.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> Man...if only I had seen this freakin' thread the other night before chat, I would have known that screamer was a chick named Ronda instead of asking the obvious.


So, how does it feel?
I just hope you were'nt flirting!


----------



## Sinister

A bit foolish, frankly and no, I wasn't flirting. I'll save all that for the chicas out West.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hi Bob!


My name is Bob!


----------



## Black Cat

I'm Karen.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

*About the Haunters*

Well I've met a lot of great interesting people here on Hauntforum. Yet I only know a few of their names! I know most of my friends here by there Hauntforum name and nothing else. So I thought I would start this and introduce myself. I'm Zach aka Zombie Chow aka the haunted house guy. 

Feel free to introduce yourselves!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think that there is a thread here with just that information you seek.
As soon as one of the other mods checks this out (fingers crossed) they will move this to it rightful place.


----------



## Zombie-F

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I think that there is a thread here with just that information you seek.
> As soon as one of the other mods checks this out (fingers crossed) they will move this to it rightful place.


I know for a fact this very thread already exists, but I'll be damned if I can find it! I guess we'll just consider this the new "Who Are You" thread.


----------



## slightlymad

The name is Jay but you can call me.......


----------



## ShadyHallows

My name is Chris. Go ahead and call me it.


----------



## pyro

Manny-call me what you will


----------



## Lilly

How about Heidi hmmm umm ahh.... Lilly, will do just fine.
Yeah thats it !


----------



## Big Howlin

*They call me Mr. Tibbs. 
You can call me Mud.
Or CC.
Up 2 U.
*


----------



## DeadSpider

Angelina, Angela, Angie, Ang or Mom. 
Depends on who's callin' me.


----------



## slimy

My wife calls me names that I shouldn't print because this is, after all, a 'family' forum. No one has ever called me 'mom'. 

Samuel Jay Stucky III at your service.


----------



## Ghostess

I prefer "Your Majesty", but you can call me Deanna.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Some call me..... Kellie

We won't talk about what the others say.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Bryce, the actor and occasional special fx make-up artist, at your service... 

*bows too low and hits head on ground* 

Ow! Who put that ground there! I DEMAND TO KNOW WHO...oh...*clears throat*...*weakly* Hi.


----------



## Death's Door

Phyllis is my name.


----------



## Hellrazor

My name is Courtney, but I like Hellrazor better... Dont know why but feel kinda funny being called my real name on forums...


----------



## scareme

My name is Laura Skelton. With the last name of Skelton I just had to get into haunting, but what do I do with it the other 11 mo. of the year?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

ok ..ok...its Stephen
The "Wyatt" persona is my alter-ego.
The dashing, yet humble gunfighter, with his handsome looks and sense of humor, who has won the hearts of the pioneers in the old west.
Well,it was kinda with payoffs and sexual favors.
I mean, humble and funny just doesnt get you very far these days.........


----------



## Fangs

:googly: LMAO Furr! :>

Misti's the name, Halloween is the game! hehehe :> yeah yeah, I know, its Misti outside....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Do you really keep bats? Or only in your personal attic?


----------



## Fangs

Right now its only in my personal attic!  LOL Someday it will be for real...... "Someday my Bats will come!" ---- sung to the tune of cinderella's song "someday my prince will come" 
hehehehe :>


----------



## Fangs

I have a bat house i got for xmas a few years ago, just havent put it up, i think its tooo cold for them to winter here.... as of right now, its only 0*! LOL BRRRRRR


----------



## Hauntiholik

I too have been called several things.... The Ice Queen being one of the nicer names. 

My name is Heather but around here I go by Hauntiholik or Hauntie. I rarely answer to my own name 'cause that means I'm in trouble.


----------



## Hellrazor

DFBL: I have a bat house. I must have put it where the bats dont like though, I dont think I have any little fellers in there yet. They are great for keeping the mosquitos out of your yard....

You should put it up. they need a home. 

Sorry for hijacking the thread.. now back to our regularly scheduled thread.....


----------



## Lilly

Actually it's Heidemarie..but again Lilly is better.
anyways
It sometimes takes up to 3 yrs to get bats in a bat house ... be patient.


----------



## Spooklights

My name is Amy. You're welcome to call me that unless you're my husband, in which case my name is "She-who-must-be-obeyed".


----------



## Big Howlin

Hey "She-who-must-be-obeyed"! Its me! Your husband!
........
....ok so it's not. 
Psyche!


----------



## roadkill

Howdy, I'm Rob (or Robert if you wish). I don't care what i'm called - just don't be surprised if I dont' answer to all of them.

Who said y'all could steal my "SWMBO" term anyway? HUH? At least it's being used correctly.


----------



## BudMan

Bud is the name that I go by when out in "normal society", but that's a nickname from birth. Edward is what it says on my birthing papers, but you'd be hard pressed to get a response on that one. I will just assume that upon this introduction, you are all on your knees, looking up at me adoringly.


----------



## BuriedAlive

Dean here, reporting in. My family and friends call me the Dean of Halloween or Halloween Dean.


----------



## Revenant

My name's Patrick, or Pat or PJ out in default land, if you prefer to use those names. Otherwise, Rev suits me fine.


----------



## wormyt

Trisha is my name....Wormyt is my game....just kidding.


----------



## The_Caretaker

My normal name is John, a common household name, every house has at least one.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Hi all...Erin here - a "newbie" to the site.


----------



## IshWitch

Can't believe I never added mine!

I'm Valerie, mostly Val and quite frequently Valkyrie (so you may also know me by that on a few other sites like Horrorfind and Hauntersnetwork)

IshWitch came about as a joke by our son, since I'm Polish, English, Irish, Scottish as well as German and a tiny bit of French!
LOL


----------



## coffin_creature

There are some who call me.......Mike


----------



## Haunted Neurons

Given name is Ronald, but due to the never ending chants of "Ronald Mcdonald, Ronald Mcdonald" from mean kids in grade school and nightmares of being attacked by a strange man with flaming red hair I went by Ronnie for a while. But everyone kept calling me "little Ronnie" due to the fact there was an older Ronnie in the family. Being called "little Ronnie" when you are over 40 and in mixed company can be embarrasing.

So to anyone who asks it just Ron.

I know that is way more info than you wanted, but shrinks cost money and you listen for free.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hi Bob!


Hi Jeff! OH you weren't talking to me...hehe.


----------



## spideranne

As it may be obvious...my name is Anne...with the e please. I'm very possessive about that e.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

Sherry -Freaking people out in Northern California


----------



## Sickie Ickie

sigh...CA is my dream as an actor....


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

We have that in common Sickie, I act too. Haven't done anything for a while though. Gonna be getting back into workshops sometime this fall.


----------



## dave the dead

nope! you can't make me give out my name! no way! not gonna do it!


----------



## Bauton

Brian here.


----------



## pyro

why not dave the dead-------


----------



## CreepyCanmore

I'm Steve, Steve from Canmore (you likely have to be a Canadian to get that...)


----------



## Revenant

Aw, c'mon, dave, why won't you tell us your name?
Can you give a hint? The suspense is killing us!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

trishaanne said:


> I guess I'm showing my age to then because I remember the Mickey Mouse Club, Wonderama on Sunday mornings, and the Paul Winchell show with Jerry Mahoney and Knucklehead Smith!!![/QU
> 
> it's OK to show your age. How about this, I not only remember the MM Club, but Zoom, Ultra Man, and a show called HR Puff N Stuff about a boy with a talking flute and a witch.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

hawkshillhaunter said:


> Hi all...Erin here - a "newbie" to the site.


Welcome to the unknown, and believe me wondering is always better than knowing LOL


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

BTW my name is Donna or Maggie or Mommy or Granna or queenbof3 to those that REALLY know me


----------



## ededdeddy

my name's Tj (newbie)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

One of the Devils Rejects said:


> trishaanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm showing my age to then because I remember the Mickey Mouse Club, Wonderama on Sunday mornings, and the Paul Winchell show with Jerry Mahoney and Knucklehead Smith!!![/QU
> 
> it's OK to show your age. How about this, I not only remember the MM Club, but Zoom, Ultra Man, and a show called HR Puff N Stuff about a boy with a talking flute and a witch.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I remember those!
Click to expand...


----------



## TwistedDementia

Derrick, rymes with Twisted Dementia... or not.


----------



## theworstwitch

IshWitch said:


> Can't believe I never added mine!
> 
> I'm Valerie, mostly Val and quite frequently Valkyrie (so you may also know me by that on a few other sites like Horrorfind and Hauntersnetwork)
> 
> IshWitch came about as a joke by our son, since I'm Polish, English, Irish, Scottish as well as German and a tiny bit of French!
> LOL


I'm new here, and also Valerie or Val. I also use Valkyrie in some groups. IshWitch, we must be kindred spirits!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Hello theworstwitch,Post a hello thread in this welcome room so we can properly greet you!


----------



## ScareShack

Im John

yes im a Jerk, take the first letter from each of my names,
J John
E edward middle name
R richard, confirmation name
K last name

LOL


----------



## NJWilk

Nancy here, lurking and learning.


----------



## brad

Hey, everyone. Brad here- thought I'd get my first post in. I'm baserd out of Longview, Texas. I run a haunt, and a fireworks stand among some other things.


----------



## Adam I

Well, I'm Adam
Lurking mostly


----------



## Ghoulbug

Michelle Aliases...Mich,Michi,Shell,Chi-Chi,Junebug


----------



## Lagrousome

Diane here!
Lagrou is the last name which has transformed into
"Lagrousome" and now I live in a scary, dark place called "Lagrousomeville"


----------



## BooGirl666

lol wow I've never posted here..... Dirrr.... If yall dont know me already.... I'm Stephie


----------



## nicole

Nicole


----------



## Death Master

*Names*

Woody


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Vic or Victor. Just don't call me what my wife calls me.


----------



## kciaccio

Keith, at your service.


----------



## widowsbluff

Robyn here


----------



## Rod Rego

I'm Craig


----------



## Ross

Ross


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Vlad said:


> I'm Vlad


Ken, you really shouldn't lie - OOPS gave it away


----------



## The Mortician

Steve


----------



## turtle2778

ScareShack said:


> Im John
> 
> yes im a Jerk, take the first letter from each of my names,
> J John
> E edward middle name
> R richard, confirmation name
> K last name
> 
> LOL


WOW that totally explains everything to me now.


----------



## skeletonowl

i'm Sean the Awesome


----------



## Nightwing

I'm Robin (newbie)


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Nightwing said:


> I'm Robin (newbie)


welcome nightwing, hope you find a happy, hauntfull home here


----------



## The GooGoo Man

Hi I'm Steve hope you all are in the middle of something creative , time is running short


----------



## Macrosill

Brian


----------



## scarface

Sup


----------



## Samhain

I'm Sam, see how well that was hidden in my screen name? Bet you never woulda guessed!


----------



## Hellrazor

I posted earlier in this thread but thought I would post again with all the new people on the forum

Im Courtney, yes Im a girl if you didnt know. I usually stick with my forum name though.


----------



## NickG

Ummmm.... Nick.

shocking, I know.


----------



## GPSaxophone

Larry Here


----------



## ScareShack

i never posted here.......im John or Johnny, some call me....well i wont post that


----------



## EvilQueen1298

Cindy


----------



## kdouglas75

Keith here.. (wish i'd picked a better username)


----------



## Moon Dog

Scott


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

Danielle here...


----------



## Darkside

Capt vinnie some
Vince to most
that guy in the garage to my wife


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I prefer Nyx. All day long I have to be a responsible person. On here I want to be wild and fun... at least as wild and fun as an accountant gets.


----------



## Nchaunting

Rebecca and Chris


----------



## edwood saucer

Tom


----------



## Nancj

you can call me BUDDY, and BUDDY if you call me you can call me AL, call me Al
LOL J/K 
just Nancy


----------



## bb88

Brett


----------



## AzKittie74

Chris ;O)


----------



## Jack Reaper

Ryo Zen Zu Zex Rasputin Hallavich!

No...just another Mike!


----------



## Bloodhound

Dave..


----------



## mrincredibletou

Cory


----------



## Wildcat

Trevor


----------



## Vikeman

Randy here. If I was in trouble it Randal Keith!


----------



## Bilbo

Bil, aka Bilbo. Wow, this is like some demented Micky Mouse Club role call


----------



## Bonesnberries

green newbie


----------



## Bonesnberries

ok Corbin


----------



## dubbax3

Hi I'm Tim.


----------



## Mazz

Robert (Bob)


----------



## rip86

(Oooo, haven't played this game yet)

My name is John, but my son and his friends call me GOD (this is no joke... e.g. "when God speaks, ......" ) I'm actually listed as God on 4 cell phones that I know of. It does get a little embarrassing in public, though.

(Did I win anything?)


----------



## Bethene

Full given name- Bethene - Surprise!! Boring , I know- not good for a halloween forum, but all the others i thought of were dumb too, so went with the obvious. In everyday life, I go by Beth


----------



## scream1973

*Introductions*

After lurking here for awhile I might as well do the introduction.. I am Pat as in Patrick.

Hailing from Southern Ontario Canada


----------



## psyko99

rip86 said:


> (Oooo, haven't played this game yet)
> 
> My name is John, but my son and his friends call me GOD (this is no joke... e.g. "when God speaks, ......" ) I'm actually listed as God on 4 cell phones that I know of. It does get a little embarrassing in public, though.
> 
> (Did I win anything?)


Hey! My son and his friends call me GOD too and I am on 4 cell phones as GOD. I even have a nametag that says GOD. We must have some big egos here in Rochester.

By the way, my name is Tim and I am addicted to buliding props.


----------



## rip86

psyko99 said:


> Hey! My son and his friends call me GOD too and I am on 4 cell phones as GOD. I even have a nametag that says GOD. We must have some big egos here in Rochester.
> 
> By the way, my name is Tim and I am addicted to buliding props.


Naaa, not ego. (i didn't start it, they did). It just shows we know how to handle these 'Rochester' kids - only problem now is, my oldest now thinks he's the savior 

John (ScareShack) and I were talking about setting up some kind of scare or fright group or club in town, not really sure what we want to do exactly (just talk), but hey, you intrested?


----------



## psyko99

Sure. Either of you can PM me and we can set thing going.


----------



## Silent Requiem

My name is Tam, it's a pleasure.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hello - I'm Dave and I am here because I have an addiction to Halloween


----------



## smileyface4u23

Hi - I'm Marie


----------



## Nancj

Hell-o everyone, just plain ol' Nancy here. Although, sometimes I like to think I'm a bit fancy.


----------



## bolt

*Just Michael*

but never Mike (shudder at the thought)


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM

Hi, I'm Adam....... I too am addicted to props!

Man.... This is starting to look like some sort of H.A. group (Halloween Anonymous)


----------



## BoysinBoo

The first step is admit that you have a problem.

For the first few years of my life I thought my name was "Shutup Shawn".

I still think it might be, my family just got lazy, and shortened it to Shawn.


----------



## turtle2778

lol, shawn. I always thought mine was "Melissa NO"


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM

I usually hear "OH ADAM"..... problem is there are different levels, from the worst.... To the best. I could get soooo confussed!


----------



## eanderso13

eanderso13 = Eric....or EEric, in my signature.


----------



## RacerX45

My name is Randy


----------



## Esmerelda

*Autumn*

Autumn here, how appropriate for my parent's to name me after MY favorite season of all!


----------



## midnight_moon

Jeff here. I'm new here, but BIG on Halloween...


----------



## Manor Matt

Hi all
Matt here......(yea, I know, another big surprise)
Long-time lurker of various email lists & forums.....


----------



## sharpobject

Elaine. I was lost, but now I'm found.


----------



## AzKittie74

Oh I have so many names! but I usually introduce my self as Chris ;O)


----------



## DarkShadows

They call me Mike.


----------



## IshWitch

Michigal said:


> Don't get me started on old tv shows from Detroit! Lunch with Soupy...ahhhh! Romper Room! Yeah!
> 
> I know The Ghoul was a little later, but how many of you remember him? Or Sir Graves Ghastly?
> 
> Sue here, by the way.


Val or Valerie here!
I also use Valkyrie or ValkyrieMusic on boards and my photobucket is Baricuda because I play(ed) Baritone bugle in our drum & bugle corps.

I know I posted about a dozen pages ago but happened to be discussing SGG at work and then I saw this...
Coincidence? ? ?
I LOVED Sir Graves Ghastly, we are from Michigan but had to move to FL for hubby's job and have been here ever since.


----------



## IshWitch

theworstwitch said:


> I'm new here, and also Valerie or Val. I also use Valkyrie in some groups. IshWitch, we must be kindred spirits!


That makes my list of friends named Valerie now at Four!

:jol:


----------



## drea11

Another lurker here! Trying to post more.


----------



## Lilly

drea11 said:


> Another lurker here! Trying to post more.


is your name Lurker..LOL


----------



## cerinad

My Name is Vicki.


----------



## corner haunt

Fairly new here, but love the place. Scott


----------



## Hallowitch

I'm Mandy


----------



## DarkShadows

I'm Mike!


----------



## hedg12

I'm Jason. You can call me anything but late to dinner...


----------



## redquestron

I'm Guy, and I'm darned glad to meet y'all.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

I'm Brian, and I am SO glad I found these forums...


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I am Jeremy. Feel free to call me Jer.


----------



## JohnnyL

I'm Johnny Love.


----------



## Ironside

My name is Chris, although there is no way you guys are going to remember that! (without checking this thread again...:googly


----------



## Terrormaster

Wow, didn't even know this thread existed...

My parents used to call me Jesus Christ... You know, "Jesus Christ what did you do that for?" "Jesus Christ get in the house now." 

I later learned the name printed on my birth certificate was Brent - imagine my disappointment when I learned that the guy in the book wasn't me.

-TM


----------



## Pumpkinfarmer

Pumpkinfarmer aka Jeremy, some know me as one or the other but I will go by both


----------



## chartreuse chaos

*newbie*

I'm new to this forum, but not new to haunting. Real name is Amy - glad to help improve the female representation here.


----------



## Mixitup

I'm Kyle


----------



## thegothicprincess

My name is Lacey, Nice to meet you.


----------



## bfjou812

Hi, I'm Jeff


----------



## EMU

EMu= Emmanuel, i personally dont like my name so i go by Emu, Email, Elmo, all of the above hehe, and if youre on my good side Manny


----------



## Lotus

EMU said:


> EMu= Emmanuel, i personally dont like my name so i go by Emu, Email, Elmo, all of the above hehe, and if youre on my good side Manny


WHAT ABOUT E


----------



## ubzest

*names*

Hello all! My name is Barb. My husband and I have been doing our haunted house for the past 9 years and I only just recently found these forums!


----------



## smileyface4u23

My name is Marie.


----------



## Catterfly

Heather. Nice to find this place! Totally on accident, but I'm glad I did. ♥


----------



## vee-dub

Brenda. I am also glad to know there are others out there just like me!


----------



## Parabola

My name is Jason, code name Parabola.


----------



## Spooky1

Hi all, Tom here.


----------



## PeaVey

my first name is Petra


----------



## samhayne

Daniel here,


----------



## Samhain

We have similar usernames Daniel!
I'm Sam (geddit?)


----------



## Monk

John here.


----------



## divaann

Terry here.


----------



## Tyler

My real names Tyler, did anybody guess?


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

Jim. Hello all!


----------



## slywaka1

Ana here!


----------



## Rikerz

Jeff be my name, spookin be my game


----------



## Mister_Data

Hello, Yaron is my first name. But often called 'Mister Data' or 'Data' online since my BBSing and MUD days in the mid nineties....


----------



## ithurt

I am the Mutha Fu**in Juggernaut B****

was that to much? I never know!

or dave


----------



## Joiseygal

Sharon and from Joisey or jersey whatever works for ya!


----------



## kenny-hauntedweb

I'm Kenny...obviously


----------



## choman77034

I'm Craig

- still pretty new here on the forums, but everyone has made feel very welcome. Thanks.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

I am Melissa, from New Mexico.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hmmm. I guesss it's my turn then....

The names Amy.....but as i have noticed, there are at least two other females by that name so I like to go by Dawn, Dark Angel, Angel, Amelia....what ever you want.

I hail from San Antonio TX and this is my second year haunting!

I have been on this site for a whole week now and i came here looking for help with fixing my fog machine.....and now i am addicted to this site!

Spook You Later!


----------



## Fenirus

Im Benjamin


----------



## HELLRIDER304

Neil here.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Hmmm. I guesss it's my turn then....
> 
> The names Amy.....but as i have noticed, there are at least two other females by that name so I like to go by Dawn, Dark Angel, Angel, Amelia....what ever you want.
> 
> I hail from San Antonio TX and this is my second year haunting!
> 
> I have been on this site for a whole week now and i came here looking for help with fixing my fog machine.....and now i am addicted to this site!
> 
> Spook You Later!


Paul Here - I so agree with you DarkAngel! This place is addicting - I'll have to quit cold turkey soon so I can get some haunting done!!! :jol:


----------



## dynoflyer

Dave

Hmmm, all this time and I just found this post. I wondered how everyone seemed to know each other by first names.


----------



## Fenirus

idk i really don't i can't find anone near me here in Stafford,VA


----------



## Tequila325

I'm Jack, Jake, Jakes,Tequila, Jasmine, Jason, (long story behind these two) , "hey you over there"
NEVER call me by my full name or my given name
just so nobody does i won't put it here but its fairly easy to figure out
btw i'm a girl if you couldn't guess


----------



## f___KDUPSTUFF

Bob here


----------



## SpookyMadison

Just as the screen name implies, I'm Madison, but most call me Mad.


----------



## pyro

manny- for the newbies


----------



## ScareShack

my real name is John, you may call me Johnny as almost everyone does.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Greetings from SoCal, I'm Troy.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Jeromy and Zach
Scaring **** up since 01


----------



## silcrest

My name is Silvia Regina.


----------



## FZR

My name is Frank Zanzibar you can call me frank or Zanzibar. I'm new to the haunt forum. I am a huge Halloween junkie. I'm glad to find a forum full of like minds.

Frank.:jol:


----------



## DarkLore

Hi yall! My name is James. I'm in the Dallas area and also new to the forum.


----------



## deathstaste

my name is stacy


----------



## Dead Things

My name's Pat and I'm new to the forum. I'm in Saskatchewan, Canada. Been haunting for 7 years now.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

hello everyone my name is Joe


----------



## Devil

Hi I'm Mark


----------



## Devils Chariot

craig...and wtf is a devils chariot. google mi-24


----------



## Creep Cringle

Gus here!


----------



## joker

Rusty Shackleford


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its been a while since i posted here. and since when is anyone gonna go through 240 posts to find out everyone's name???

the names Amy


----------



## Warrant2000

Don. It's a big family name either Don or Donald (my birth certificate says Don, thank you very much). My son is Don, my daughter is Donna I'm Don, my dad is Donald, my grandfather is Donald, and I have a few cousins that are Don, David, Dana, Dawn, Darci.

You know, everytime I go to a place like Starbucks where I give my name for an order, they always mess it up. John? Mike? Ralph? , they reply. It amazes me how they can take 3 simple letters and mess it up.

So I revert to a catchy name instead. After I told it to the girl making my coffee, waited, and got my cup, I looked on the label to see what they put. They got it right..."Don Juan".


----------



## stick

the name is
Steve


----------



## ghubertu

Greg here


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Jeromy Mathew Ball


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Steven Reeves


----------



## scareme

Does anyone call you Steve Reeves? Like the actor?


----------



## Papa McCain

*Names*

Just call me Papa, everyone does.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Papa, you joined in 2008 and just posted? Wow...why don't you introduce yourself in a thread so everybody can say welcome!

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## st gabriels

i'd be lisa......loobner to my close friends:googly:


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Well, I go by Ric (that's right no "K"), short for Richard. There are too many Richards in my family so we all have variations on our name. There's an Uncle Rich, my dad has always gone by Dick (plus my his brothers were Tom and Harry so the three of them make up Tom, Dick and Harry), have a cousin that goes by Richie another cousin that goes by Ricky and then there's me. Although early in my naval career there was a Cook who thought I looked like a Mark and started calling me Mark (he was way too big to argue with) so half the people on the ship knew me as Mark while the other half knew me as Ric.


----------



## DarkSilver

*New here*

May name is Tim


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Lorna Victoria
LV
Lorna V
Lornakins
Lorna Doone
Lorna Doom

Nobody ever gets my name right though so you could call me Laura, Laurie, Laurel, Lorraina (this one bugs me! imagine being 11 when all that Lorraina Bobbit junk went down and to have a name similar) Lana, Ilona (!) and I'd probably answer.

Online most know me as Angelina. Personally, I like to hide behind my screen name.


----------



## wAkethedeAd

name is harlan


----------



## Night Watchman

Tim


----------



## The Archivist

Names Kevin. Some people like to collect keys, toys and cars. I collect ideas. I spend most of my time collecting ideas and the rest of the day organizing them. Like the others, I agree that halloween is addicting.

I love coming up with or finding interesting recipes for halloween parties.


----------



## jaege

Jim


----------



## madmomma

I'm Mary. Sounds ordinary which I'm not, especially around Halloween **


----------



## debbie5

I'm the fifth version of Stepford wife model "Debbie". Hence,debbie5. My version was pulled from production due to some very VERY bad programming...


----------



## LairMistress

I'm new here, decided to spread my demonic wings out to the internet, to find new creative ideas for home-made props. 

I recognize some of you from other places (Hello!), and look forward to getting to know the rest of you.

My real name is Amie, and it doesn't matter to me if you spell it correctly or not. I have life-long friends who don't. Any variation of my screen name is OK too.


----------



## The Creepster

Hey I cant remember its like something with a 1 or....


----------



## Mock

The name is Erik


----------



## pagan

Hi all.. Tim.


----------



## morbidmike

names toby .......just kidding its mike


----------



## BobC

ummm....Bob


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Carolyn here..... I need to get some topical cream. LOL!


----------



## debbie5

Creepster has name issues, methinks!


----------



## kermat13

kermat13 is my first name--at least online--tehe


----------



## scward

*names*

My name is Regina.


----------



## nixie

I'm not sure if I ever posted my name on this thread, so I'll go ahead and do it now. My name is Jennifer.


----------



## hermitturtle420

Donnie


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

My name is Scott...my family calls me Scotty or Scotty Art...my parents were going to name me Arthur Scott Stoll but then realized I would be an ASS [insert joke here]...most people just call me Stoll


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Steve.....I know really uncommon name. I friends call me Steve


----------



## jaege

You want a really common name, Jim.


----------



## belldoppler

well hey im hallie (which is not pronounced the way you would think  )


----------



## Allen H

Um...Allen surprise!


----------



## apetoes

Peoaple always seem to call me Jacob, or Jake, so I guess thats my name.


----------



## NytDreams

Tabitha here, or Tab, Tabby, Tabby-Cat, Witch, Bitch...*shrug*..and no, I wasn't named for the little girl on Bewitched. Just so ya know...

'That freak next door' works too..
:zombie:


----------



## GrimAftermath

I go by Greg.


----------



## Volscalkur

Justin here.


----------



## Goblin

Wonderful Wayne here.


----------



## littlepriest01

Max.


----------



## The Evil Queen

I am a Jennifer, Jenny, or Jen.
Depends if I am in trouble, at work, or hang'en!


----------



## datura

I'm Dominique at work, Bruce for my friends and Datura for anything Halloween related !!


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

My name is Melissa...but friends and family call me "Mel."


----------



## Darkwalker

Doug.


----------



## DragonMasterX

Pat


----------



## PattyA

I will never remember all the names and will be checking back to try and bring them to mind. My name is Patricia,aka: Patty, Trish and Trisha. Not to clever with names so I didn't even think about an alter ego. Those of you that have those names I salute you for the clever way you put them together...


----------



## Chrysaor

Im Kon-ick, Kon for short


----------



## raven1962

I'm Jeff


----------



## lisa48317

My real name is hidden so cleverly in my screen name. Sure - let's go with that. Along with my zip code - which will suck if I ever move !!!


----------



## JohnTerror

Well, as may be inferred by my user name, I'm John... Though I often go by JT, so I have that going for me!


----------



## RLukard

This is my first post ... My name is Ray, I'm an alco...
wait, I mean I just like to build props and effects


----------



## CreepeBee

Hello Everyone!

CreepeBee here, or Tammy, if you'd rather. 

I got into prop building at first simply because I couldn't afford to buy them, and then I found I really enjoyed doing it myself, because I could make them better than the mass-produced stuff. Will post pics soon of some of the museum 'exhibits'.


----------



## sickNtwisted

Hi,
My name is Gillian and I'm a make-up effects artist.


----------



## Jan

I'm Jan. (No, really!) And this is my first post to any forum ever, so I hope I'm doing it right. 

Thank you, everyone, for sharing your ideas and expertise. I hope to be able to do my part someday soon. (I'm not a fan of the expression, "give back to the community," but in this case it really fits!)

:jol:


----------



## stagehand1975

Shawn. I have been a member of this forum for I think 9 months or so.


----------



## ghoulieghoul

Bonnie...funny on a Halloween forum, but my mom has nicknamed me Boo since I was a wee one and still calls me that! Hmm, maybe I should have made that my forum name.
Hi everyone!!


----------



## Bloodthirsty Bry

Hi Im Bryony, but most people call me Bry or B sometimes they call me Brownie or Bree but people I'm not a food.


----------



## ur2spooky2

*names*

I'm Steve from good ole Massachusetts!


----------



## No_Regret

Hey there, my name is John. I'm 20 years old and live in Ohio. I worked at the historic Haunted Schoolhouse/Haunted Laboratory in Akron, Ohio last year.

Unfortunately this year, due to conflicting work schedules I could not work at the haunt this year.

I love Halloween, and I would absolutely love to open up my own haunted house in the upcoming years. (Hopefully!)


----------



## Floyd

*Hello All*

Hey guys. Look forward to get and share info when fellow enthusiasts. So hello from Las Vegas Nevada.


----------



## Trivial27

*Winter Wasteland*

Greetings from the cold dreary winter wasteland of Wisconsin!


----------



## Azirithdorr

Kevin here.


----------



## MyNightmare

Rebecca from California


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Hello, name's Erica, but you can call me Grimmeh or Grimm, whatever suits your fancy ^^


----------



## markspencer

Mark, it was hard to figure out ha ?


----------



## sherwood asylum

brian


----------



## Jaybo

Jayson


----------



## kittycollins

i'm maggie.


----------



## Jester7902

I'm CB


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Name's Rob, if you haven't already guessed...


----------



## Lunatic

HalloweenRick said:


> Take a wild guess what my first name is...


Is it Halloween?


----------



## Deadest

Hello, I'm Rocky.


----------



## Haunted hearse

Otto Baron. I'm not a hearse, I just drive one.


----------



## Freq

Jason here, Freq is actually my call sign.


----------



## langolier

Full name and proud of it: Bill Will


----------



## Mayhem Mistress

Ms. Mello or Stacey works for me.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Cathy... sorry, wish it could be more exciting. lol


----------



## Island Psycho

Hi, name is Lindsay aka Island Psycho! This Halloween my husband and I will be hosting our third annual yard haunt Capri Halloween. Thanks in advance for all the great ideas and how to's!:devil:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Hello all. James here. Nothing scary about it, unless my ex-mother in law says it.


----------



## Mayhem Mistress

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Hello all. James here. Nothing scary about it, unless my ex-mother in law says it.


Thanks for the morning giggle. :lolkin:


----------



## Aggiemay Macabre

*eame*

Maggie's the name, man


----------



## Aggiemay Macabre

krypt said:


> does any one feel strange getting called there real name ?....im learning names but feel lil strange calling them by first name ...i wish every one call me mike instead of kr kryt or kryptonoff ...i call people by name and then by handle its just sorta weird anyone dont wanna be called by first name? b/c since people posted name i wanna call by first name just feel lil bit weird i dunno if people wanna be called that or not sorta little bit weird.........i dunno...........i think i said weird too many times in that post lol


we can all put our first name in our signature so we don't have to go through the akwardness of calling them by their user name then asking their real name!


----------



## Aggiemay Macabre

ShadyHallows said:


> My name is Chris. Go ahead and call me it.


Hello, it!


----------



## Aggiemay Macabre

One of the Devils Rejects said:


> BTW my name is Donna or Maggie or Mommy or Granna or queenbof3 to those that REALLY know me


My name is Maggie! oh, well i guess i will have to go by "Maggle" now since there is already a mud.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

_Someone _apparently doesn't have enough to do during her summer recess...


----------



## Aggiemay Macabre

Bloodhound said:


> Hello - I'm Dave and I am here because I have an addiction to Halloween


Hi Dave!


----------



## motheroffrankenstein

I'm Pam


----------



## drkngl417

*YELL'O to everyone*

Hello to the forum. My name I "Michael" I love Halloween, Favorite time of year. Love it so much got married last year on 10-31-10. Ready to make a haunt and found the forum. Thanks and can't wait to talk to some new friends.


----------



## lot27

Steve. AKA StackerSteve.


----------



## ScaryGuyontheCorner

*Hello All*

New to HauntForum but I've been home haunting for a few decades.
Dave aka ScaryGuy on the Corner


----------



## Gargarello

Steve nice to meet everyone


----------



## darkwing

*Hello all*

Hello all, I'm Roger. New here to the Haunt Forum. It's great to see everyone with the same likes in one place.


----------



## Skarez

Danny is my name. Long time Lurker finally coming out to play.


----------



## dtjurbs

*Name*

Josh here...nice to meet everyone


----------



## SpankyBaby

Jennifer...hiya kiddies!!!


----------



## kevin242

My name is Fred... just kidding!


----------



## Arious_Lionheart

Arious here.


----------



## R. Lamb

Randy here.


----------



## dragon

Sandy


----------



## kiki

Kira but KiKi has been my " other " name since I was an ankle biter..


----------



## Vlad

I thought you still were an ankle biter, lol.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

It is weird to know people's real names lol and since I am old I will probably forget them sorry


----------



## Bobbywan

* BOBBY*


----------



## post-mortem

my name is Lesia, This will be our 7th year haunting. Recently went from indoors to outdoors.


----------



## Petronilla

The names Robyn, but everybody calls me Robyn.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

My name's already out there - Anna. 6 year haunter, all yard.


----------



## Digital_Jedi_Jay

Jay...or Jason


----------



## Aldon

*Hello*

I have no haunt, but a large front yard. I'm planning to be ahead of the curve for halloween this year.


----------



## Duchess

Louis. I am into costuming rather than haunts for Halloween.


----------



## bmaskmaker

My names Beth. That's the b is for in bmaskmaker.  Tho given the quality of masks made in this forum, I'm not sure I can still call myself that!


----------



## Juuno

My name's Doreena. =)


----------



## scarrycher

*newbe*

My name is Cheryl


----------



## Copchick

Tina, short for Christina


----------



## Cat_Bones

Dena


----------



## craigfly06

Craig, in case you didnt get that one!!:jol:


----------



## SterchCinemas

Sabrina is my name. Horror props, music and haunting is my game.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Randy


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Pauline here though it was great to be at Hauntcon standing out side smoking and hear 'Queenie!'


----------



## Acid PopTart

QueenRuby2002 said:


> Pauline here though it was great to be at Hauntcon standing out side smoking and hear 'Queenie!'


That's fantastic!

Acid PopTart, been my DJ name since '89, had a radio show in Greensboro, NC called There's Something Drooling Under My Bed. Later became my pseudonym as I began to write, act and model professionally. Real name is Anastasia. I respond to both and probably get called Acid or PopTart more than anything.


----------



## Gorylovescene

I'm just plain Jane


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Brian. ::waving:: HI!!!


----------



## Radford

Duane.........


----------



## MommaMoose

Lee here although if my mother is around its Ronda. (can't stand my first name)


----------



## jackg

Hi I'm Jack, and I'm 13 yrs. old and I have my own "Yard Haunt" (Jack's Haunt) out if my house!


----------



## retrodoll2012

Inga - odd name for a odd person


----------



## deadlyivy

Hello all the name is Darcie I'm a 29/F from FL, Halloween is my fav time of year I love doing make up and making craft/props.


----------



## linglingo

Hey all, Call me Ck!


----------



## Irish Witch

Hello my names Niamh (its Irish so its pronounced Nieve)


----------



## Redrosefell

Been a while since I've been a regular memeber of a forum! Hallowe'en is my FAVORITE HOLIDAY! My name's Nicole, but you may call me "Nic" if you wish. One syllable's quicker, isn't it?  I've been haunting my own yard for over ten years now, and one day I'll RULE THE WORLD...er, I mean, I'll haunt bigger and better!


----------



## Dr. Ghoulie

Pete


----------



## Woodland Haunters

Marshall here. I realize now I should've picked a better user name, but I tend to forget what it is since I have joined several forums throughout the years, so I keep it simple. lol


----------



## Rage

Dalton..........I really enjoy seeing all of the stuff I can try to replicate for my haunt next year.


----------



## Bethene

well, Bethene is my given name,, (duh),,, not sure why I picked it,, unimaginative I guess, but obviously,,, go by Beth


----------



## Ramonadona

The name's Ramona...kids call me ma, mom, and MOTHER! Step-kids call me mama Mona...grandkids call me Gramma Mony...some of my relatives call me Mona...but one friend at work calls me Ramona Ramonadona (from Gilda Radner's skit Rosanne Rosanadana - from SNL) and obviously wasn't feeling imaginative when I joined...so THAT'S the rest of the story!


----------



## Princessoffuzybr

Hello everyone, my name is Connie and I'm the Princess of the Fuzybr which is my hubby Les. I get alot of looks when I say my nick name. What I tell peeps is this "He's fuzzy!!" lol. We love love Halloween and we go all out in decorating the yard and it's the holiday that opens the flood gates of the holidays!!!


----------



## LycanStudio

Rocky here.


----------



## Duchess

Lou here


----------



## Moondusted

Andrea


----------



## susie.villalobos.luna

Susie


----------



## Nrthrnstr

*New in 2013*

Hi there! Greg and Erin here! :jol:


----------



## awokennightmare

Hi! Shaun!


----------



## weirdo13

Well hello out there in Haunt land, I am Weirdo13 a 60+ young grandmother of 4 and love living life... Halloween in my most favorite day ever, and If I had one wish I would wish I could have Halloween once a Month! I work nights as a Homeless Advocate, and am a big night owl! Love meeting new people and sharing time and stories with them. Hope to make a few new friends here and to all many Blessings!:jol:


----------



## Haunted Lore

Hello everyone!! Sherri here! :jol:


----------



## ~Hexxis~

lewlew said:


> Mark's the name, don't wear it out. Nice to know everyone's alter ego.


YA CAN'T HAVE ANY PUDDING IF YA DONT EAT YOUR MEAT!!!!!
...sorry I couldn't help it. I saw that you quoted Pink Floyd, witch I happen to dig. and the name's is Rachel, has been all my life. lol.


----------



## LilMissSunshine

*Hey ya'll!*

Just call me Sunshine, it's usually what I answer to first. Mostly just a lurker, but I'm gaining some useful info by reading all the forums.

Have a great day!
Sunshine


----------



## Mr. Dark

Chason here.


----------



## MrsMonster

I'm Carrie


----------



## Cardgypsy

*cardgypsy*

Dena here.


----------



## DreadKnightswife

My name ia Marie not Mary or Maria, big deal for me to be called either of the other two, won't respond if you do!


----------



## seddesign

*Boo!*

Sarah at your service! New to the Forum but a 5-year yard haunter and happy to meet some like-minded folks!


----------



## straykat

Just discovered this forum, Victorian goth who of course loves Halloween, name's Wendy but I've used 'kat' usernames for so long I think I'd answer to it if someone called it out... :winkvil:


----------



## jounjian

*Hi*

New to the site.I'm Jennifer from the BayArea, CA.


----------



## Georgeb68

My name George !


----------



## Duchess

Been absent for awhile. However, my name is Lou.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

My name is Samantha, in case nobody knows.


----------



## Demondragon16

Real name is Ashley.......I prefer Ash


----------



## MichaelMyers

Yep that's my real name. I usually use my third name, Bill.


----------



## DreadfulNoise

My name is Will.


----------



## diggerc

Carl here.


----------



## wakejumper

Tim here


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## sassafrass-spook

Carol here.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Jerry


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Dave.


----------



## Greenbomb101

Mark, out in Pegram, Tennessee. Just got on board today. :jol:


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside

Jeremy Cassity, friends call me Cass.


----------



## curtis_1966

LOL, Curtis if this wasn't obvious. HELLO Everyone.


----------



## S L A M

Jason here!


----------



## EerieLakes

I'm Joel


----------



## aaronnz

My name is Aaron.


----------



## CarolTerror

I'm Carol - niceta meecha all...


----------



## insall_tina

*Newbie*

Just joined today... Name is Tina


----------



## drevilstein

Matt


----------



## LucDarque

Dan


----------



## HannahBelle

Greetings and Salutations!

My name is Cathy (unless the Manor is awake and alive and then I answer only to Hannah Belle). I will never answer to Ghoulie Girl. 

Just so you know.


----------



## scaredsheetless

Hi! I am Mandi


----------



## JesterLex

Alexis!


----------



## DanThemadhatter

Hey I'm Daniel ... Yep that's me


----------



## n1ist

I'm Mike (unless on the radio, where I'm n1ist...)


----------



## mom2brats

Hi I'm Jenni.


----------



## Rsoto

Hi I'm Robin


----------



## Creepitreal

My name is Lily. Just Lily. Not anything cool like Lillith or Lillian. Thanks mom and dad.


----------



## Gweede

My name is Laura, but my nick name is Gweede. Over 25+ years ago, my co-workers started calling me "The Gweede", because my last name is Guida, (pronounced Gwee-da.) This was about the time when the SNL character "The Richmeister" played by Rob Schneider came about. So the name just stuck. If you don't recall this character check this out: https://screen.yahoo.com/richmeister-000000378.html


----------



## TeAraH

Hi my name is TeAra.


----------



## dakkonderge

:zombie: i am ray.


----------



## Shiva

I'm Khris. Well met, folks!


----------



## somethingwicked

My name is Lizz


----------



## swayne06

Hello I'm Stephanie


----------



## kitty zombie

*hello to my demented friends*

Danielle here, from upstate NY, about 15 miles west of Albany. I have been obsessed with Halloween my entire life. I luckily found someone who enjoys my obsession and humors/tolerates my crazy ideas. We are considered newbies in builds for our home. I love seeing the pneumatic and other moving creations. :jol:


----------



## DMorrison77

The name's Dan, glad to be here :jol:


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Hi Im new here. I go by Spooki  Cant wait to get to know everyone on here and share ideas.


----------



## Night_Childe25

Hi, everyone. I'm Rachel.


----------



## DR. M Westcoast Haunter

Hey my name is Dan. Happy I could find a place in the world where I'm not the only person who thinks about Halloween all year long. Looking forward to the discussions. 
-Thanks :jol:


----------



## Rebel6974

Mike here


----------



## Thunderfoot

Hi everyone, my name is Thunderfoot. Yes, that is my real name. Glad I found this site because this is the first year I all be making a haunted house.


----------



## Fate

Hi my name is Reed.


----------



## Fate

Hi my name is Reed.


----------



## Chefthad

I'm Thad . I know not the most original handle ever but...


----------



## frightgirl

Jenni here.


----------



## Rayzer

Name here is Ray(zer)


----------



## Malaki

My real life name is Robin.


----------



## kitchie

Hey guys.. I'm Kitchie..


----------



## gungirlk

Kelly


----------



## djgra79

I'm Graham. 3 guesses what I like to do on weekends & what year I was born??!


----------



## RoxyBlue

djgra79 said:


> I'm Graham. 3 guesses what I like to do on weekends & what year I was born??!


Disc jockey born in 1979?:jol:

I'm Bonnie, which the old-timers here already knew


----------



## djgra79

RoxyBlue said:


> Disc jockey born in 1979?:jol:
> 
> I'm Bonnie, which the old-timers here already knew


Spot on!


----------



## Iniquity

Jillian or Jilly, but never Jill.


----------



## Grudge

Cameron, newest of Newbies


----------



## partsman

Harvey here


----------



## chaosinwonderland

Nyx here ^.^


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Cathy


----------



## Sarton309

*sarton309*

Hello all I am Steven


----------



## Brad Green

Uh, just look up at the letters in green, first,last (sorry, was never very imaginative)


----------



## RottenJack

Daryl is my proper name, but I've never been proper.


----------



## ljr

My name is John


----------



## Baboomgirl

Anne Marie is mine....all mine!


----------



## FrightFind

*FrightFind = Tracy*

First post from FrightFind. Real name is Tracy, but we have a few guys that run the company so we might all kinda join in from time to time. If that's not OK let me know. It'll mostly be me. BTW, I'm a guy.... named Tracy. Maybe I should have just left it with FrightFind.


----------



## BloodyWendigo

I've been a part of this forum since a little bit before Halloween 2015, but I haven't posted much. That'll change soon. My name's Graham.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hey Graham!

I'm Dr. Maniaco ... or as my three brothers used to call me, Dork, Butthead, Crybaby, Doofus, or S***forbrains. Or you can call me Sunshine Boy like my mom used to.

my Name is James ... but what's in a name?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow! Sunshine Boy??? Dang! My real name is Sunshine Girl! Such a teeny-tiny small world....isn't it???


----------



## Dyad

Hey there my name is Darren.


----------



## Grimplestiltskin

*howdy*

Hello all.. name's Joe.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Jerry


----------



## thewalkingmith

I'm so new, I still have that new guy smell.........Chad


----------



## Matt Roberts

Hello All, The Names Matt.


----------



## SadieSurrender

*Hey!*

Hi fellow haunters. My name is Ginny.


----------



## HarBoe69

Well i have been called a lot of things esspecially by my 4 older brothers but the Name is Harold......and no I AM NOT 80 OR 90 YEARS OLD. And i was born in 1969 so get your minds out of the gutter.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

Sherry..........and ,Please for the love of all things holy don't break into song with either "oh sherry "or "sherry baby".!!!
Lmao


----------



## Heavyevey

*Hello from Australia*

Hello everyone I go by the ev


----------



## Heavyevey

The name ev lol


----------



## Dopenarc

I'm Greg!


----------



## CDAhaunter

Barb here!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

James. But I also answer to "Baldy", Hey, dummy" and "That big S.O.B."


----------



## BryanH1970

Bryan.....giddy up!!


----------



## monlon

Corey


----------



## grimmata

I'm Greg, hey you, next, etc...


----------



## Aidangenmom

Helen


----------



## samuri

*User Name*

Hi, my name is Dave, also go by D.C. Dixon as an author of short stories on Amazon, but that's another story... for another time.....


----------



## thegiltreys

I'm Jimmy


----------



## gothambeat

I'm Michael.


----------



## Noobninja89

Randy from Illinois


----------



## Jakehotep

Jake. Great stuff in here


----------



## myfinepretty

I'm Nancy


----------



## Empress_Natalie

I'm Natalie, but not an actual Empress.


----------



## NosferatuColton

Christopher, M. Snake


----------



## Johnnylee

Im Johnny


----------



## duxallinarow

*Evil Nurse Dux*

Yep, Duxall.


----------



## Bootylicioud

*Hello*

I'm new to the Halloween forum, but love Halloween and would like to see others ideas for inspiration.


----------



## Auberginer

Alexandrea!


----------



## Fcrosbie

*Hi!*

Hi! My first name is Farrah! Can you guess my year of birth??


----------



## diabou

Diane here.


----------



## FlaHP

Jason..
We still do this for our son Fisher who has always loved Halloween.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I'm not sure if I told anyone or not yet, but my real name is Samantha.


----------



## rgerhards

I'm Ron. I have a home haunt I've been doing since 2014. I'm into pneumatic and servo driven animatronics.


----------



## Amithanywitch67

*Real or really real?*

Amithany but amy will suffice for all things practical.


----------



## Nemesis

Greg, here, been haunting for some years now.


----------



## Wigington_Ranch

*** Jamie ***


----------



## MichaelMyers

Lurk here once a year. So my user name is my name. Michael Myers. After the Friday 13th movies and the comic with the same name I found it easier to go by Bill. My other name.


----------



## AlittleFreaky

Diana or Die-Ana


----------



## ronsdirtydeeds

With a little bit of deductive reasoning you will discover my name is Ron.


----------



## Sblanck

Sean is my real name.


----------

